# Possible Purchase



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

8 yo mustang mare I am checking out soon. I would be using her for trails, gymkhanas, and possibly cow work. I'll post more pics when I check her out, but do you see any major flaws? I'm excited about her!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Idk if you'll be able to use her for what you want... It seems her real talent is eating! :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I don't know why people always put grazing pics in ads! I'm requesting more pictures, like, with a saddle. And one where I can actually SEE her head!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Photos are not good, as you know. I think she might actually be pretty nice. I like her strong short topline.

I will look forward to new photos.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Short videos of her movement. Again, not the best, but I like what I see. Working on more pictures!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEZv8ucaStc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEZv8ucaStc


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

I think she won't do for what you're planning.. I think you better hand her to me, yes *nods in agreement with herself*. 

Seriously, I would love to own a mare that moves so well! The last seconds of the video when she was trotting..really nice. Seems to have smooth gaits too IMO. I don't know if she'll suit what you're planning as I have no experience with that..but from my perspective, she's just lovely.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She wants to do dressage with that trot and hind end engagement!!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

That's exactly what I thought about the trot! Her gaits are beautiful. I'm going to look Tuesday night, and if we click and she passes a vet check.... she's coming home with me!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I posted the same video twice 
Here is the other one!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acWsMeN4WBs


----------



## bchappy (Jan 7, 2014)

LOVE her trot. I'd love to see the warmblood owners' faces when you walk into their dressage ring with a mustang, and trot out with a blue ribbon :lol: hypothetically speaking, of course...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She's quite nice! Let us know how the appointment goes!


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

_I like her too. She looks sturdy and moves well. Good luck!_


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Thanks all! I'm ready for it to be tomorrow!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

So, I fell in love. Lots of pictures, but more 'I found my horse!!!' pics rather than good confirmation pics. But I'm adding them anyway! Working out final details on pick up, etc. The owner loved me! Probably because I was the first person to ride this horse in 8 months. We just walked. I had a bad fall earlier in the day on a different horse so I am hurting!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## bchappy (Jan 7, 2014)

She looks so calm and lovely! Congratulations


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I really, really like her. She looks sturdy, likely has excellent feet because Mustangs are known that, has a kind eye, and a beautiful mane! She looks like she could be very versatile and seems to have a good mind 
I also really like the looks of her trot. I would make sure to get a fairly thorough PPE done on her though. I noticed that she started cross cantering in the first video. It's not an uncommon thing and it could definitely be because she's out of shape but I would get it checked out. 
Super pretty girl! Congratulations on finding your horse! She really is a stunner!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Thanks all! Picking her up Saturday morning. I feel like a little girl, so excited! This is the first horse that I bought myself, with my money, and that I picked out. My parents surprised me for my bday before, and my dad basically surprised me with another horse when my first horse had to be put down. So I'm feeling very independent and grown up now that I'm doing all of this myself and I cannot wait!

Her owner is just the sweetest lady I've ever met. My last horse came from a crazy lady who drugged her up, so its refreshing to know someone that I will actually enjoy keeping in touch with!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow those pictures speak volumes. It is easy to see that you guys really clicked. Can't wait to heat more about your adventures together!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

very pretty mare and congrats! She is crossfiring in the cater in those videos though, could be a training/fitness issue, but could also be caused by something physical. I would make sure to have a vet check her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

She's been cleared by my vet. She's just out of shape- no idea what training she's had, but she hasn't had any in the past 8-9 months. So we have lots of hills and ground poles in our future!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Do get a vet check. She is lovely though. Even without conformation pics I feel comfortable saying she's be able to do pretty much anything on a basic level if not more.

Congrats

-ETA spoke too soon! Sorry! Glad you found your perfect horse, I think you'll be happy with her.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is lovely. You will love the Mustang intelligence. They are truly a smart smart smart thinking breed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/new-horse-384194/
She's here!!!!!!!


----------

